# J&L titanium



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

just found it on ebay. super cheap, relatively light and quite ugly.

39g skewers for 28$, 160g (27.2, 300mm) seatpost for 70$, 140g flat bar for 55$ and so on...

any experiences?


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought alot of that stuff looked quite ugly too. Its a good thing they have pretty cheap prices compared to the other products theyre competing with. The guy is in Taiwan but offers free shipping which is nice.

I liked the seatpost clamp tho. I actually ordered one in 34.9 gold. I'll update on the finish etc. once I receive it.


----------



## jtack (Sep 23, 2004)

TabascoJoe said:


> I thought alot of that stuff looked quite ugly too. Its a good thing they have pretty cheap prices compared to the other products theyre competing with. The guy is in Taiwan but offers free shipping which is nice.
> 
> I liked the seatpost clamp tho. I actually ordered one in 34.9 gold. I'll update on the finish etc. once I receive it.


I was thinking about getting one of these as well. How long are you thinking it will take to ship?


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

jtack said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as well. How long are you thinking it will take to ship?


I was debating getting the J&L or a Woodman clamp but I think I like the look of the Woodman.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

just the link for the ebay store http://myworld.ebay.com/itsall4sports/

the seatclamp is nice indeed.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

The J&L ti flat bar looks exactly like my Titec Ti 118: http://tr.im/kMpk


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

what's that thing in the middle of the bar?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

It's a plastic shim.

Titec gets away with calling it a Ti 118, because the bar alone weighs 118g. Add the shim and some BERTs, and you're up to 147g. It's 22g heavier than the Easton carbon bar it replaced, but I had to replace those carbon bars every couple years. The Titec has lasted me 6-7 years now with zero issues, so I can live with the extra weight.


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

jtack said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as well. How long are you thinking it will take to ship?


He has it listed as anywhere from 14 to 30 days on the "shipping information chart" on his auction. I really dont think it will take anywhere near 30 days tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## TabascoJoe (Aug 22, 2007)

I received my 34.9 Seatpost Clamp in Gold Today. It came in at 10g. It took a little over 2 weeks to get here from Taiwan. It looks decent enough and has a nice finish to it.

A couple of pics:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i bought a flat titanium bar for my 29er

wait for delivery


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my bar


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd love a titanium handlebar, but that plastic shim puts me off... how does it look when mounted?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

two-one said:


> I'd love a titanium handlebar, but that plastic shim puts me off... how does it look when mounted?


Looks like this:


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a purdy seatpost clamp you got there, TobascoJoe! I'm waiting for my Woodman SL Ti clamp in ano red that I bought from an Ebay seller in Asia. I think the Woodman is a buck or two cheaper than what this guy sells. If I had found out about this clamp I probably would not be waiting for a clamp now, as I would be still undecided on which clamp to get!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

two-one said:


> I'd love a titanium handlebar, but that plastic shim puts me off... how does it look when mounted?


i choose nude look :thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

eliflap, did you cut the shim down (good idea if you did), or just go with a stem with a smaller clamp size?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i did not need to cut off plastic shim

i use a 25,4 mm stem ...and it covers well the shim , so it became invisible 

agree, it's not beautiful to see ...


----------



## marktomin (Mar 14, 2007)

This guy sells a lot of Ti bolts. How much weight can one save by replacing every stock bolt on a bike to Ti bolts?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

a M6x16 titanium saves 3-4 g each bolt

depending on models of steel and titanium bolts 


but this is the range of weight saving


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

this morning i had the first ride with J & L bar

lovely !


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

eliflap said:


> this morning i had the first ride with J & L bar
> 
> lovely !


Any more detailed photos of the clamping mechanism as you have it set up...


----------



## Fede_RzOne40 (Jul 5, 2009)

TabascoJoe said:


> I received my 34.9 Seatpost Clamp in Gold Today. It came in at 10g. It took a little over 2 weeks to get here from Taiwan. It looks decent enough and has a nice finish to it.
> 
> A couple of pics:


Excuse me the Ti-bolt is M5 or M4?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

two-one said:


> Any more detailed photos of the clamping mechanism as you have it set up...


here they are


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

Fede_RzOne40 said:


> Excuse me the Ti-bolt is M5 or M4?


M 5


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ti has something about it, I love Ti


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

marktomin said:


> This guy sells a lot of Ti bolts. How much weight can one save by replacing every stock bolt on a bike to Ti bolts?


I changed every bolt on one of my bikes some time back, none important areas where changed to Alloy and all the others to Ti. All up I saved 54g's


----------



## TienShan (Aug 1, 2009)

*J&L TI seatpost*

I ordered 2 J&L TI posts on 07/15 just before the guy got suspended by eBay. We even exchanged email about the length of the post. I got it on 07/21. It was very fast considering it's shipped from Shanghai. When I got the package, I realized the guy paid about USD$28 to have it shipped. I put it on my LiteSpeed Teramo road bike and the brush finish matches perfectly with my frame. It's well made and all titanium - the tube, bolts, rod every piece is titanium. I like it. The design is the same as KCNC TI pro or Lynsky's. The weight is 195g. It;about 80 g lighter than the stocked LiteSpeed alumninum post.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

Why did he get suspended? Its not you is it undercover? What an odd 1st post!:skep:



TienShan said:


> I ordered 2 J&L TI posts on 07/15 just before the guy got suspended by eBay. We even exchanged email about the length of the post. I got it on 07/21. It was very fast considering it's shipped from Shanghai. When I got the package, I realized the guy paid about USD$28 to have it shipped. I put it on my LiteSpeed Teramo road bike and the brush finish matches perfectly with my frame. It's well made and all titanium - the tube, bolts, rod every piece is titanium. I like it. The design is the same as KCNC TI pro or Lynsky's. The weight is 195g. It;about 80 g lighter than the stocked LiteSpeed alumninum post.


----------



## TienShan (Aug 1, 2009)

No. I am not the seller. I came across this post before I ordered my post when I googled to see if there is a review on it. The main reason I placed the order is because the seller has around 7000 good feedbacks. The seller and I exchanged email after I placed the order regarding the size of posts I wanted. By the way, it is 31.6x350 and weighs 195g.
A few days after my order, I got an email from eBay to notify me the seller is sending email around - phishsing and the seller is no longer registered. I think the seller probably tried to do business outside of eBay and that's why he got suspended. Actually I got concerned and contacted eBay. eBay guy told me to file complaint with Paypal which I did. Luckily a couple days later I got my seatposts. I closed the dispute with Paypal. This is my first post here. I have placed product review posts long time ago. You can check around the name -TienShan in mtbr. I have posted DKG Brake Booster and Manitou Mars Elite review back in 2002. Anyway.




By the way, I ordered


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been using the skewers for a couple weeks with no problems.


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried the J&L UltraLight Titanium Headset? I can't seem to find any reviews of anybodies experience with them. They seem nice and light, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

jtack said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as well. How long are you thinking it will take to ship?


do you have to pay taxes?? 10, 20%; how much??


----------



## badgerx (Apr 4, 2004)

Has anyone order one of their frames?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought three sets of the J&L 31-gram (per pair) titanium skewers, and they work great. If I'm not mistaken, my 12-gram (or so) aluminum headset top cap and aluminum bolt was also made by J&L.

I'd buy their parts again with no reservations. Just use a bit of lube on the threads before installing them, and don't over-tighten anything.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought those skewers a month ago. Works great!


----------

